
Well, this is awkward [Ludum Dare] - maccard
http://ludumdare.com/compo/2016/06/08/well-this-is-awkward-2/
======
Macuyiko
As mentioned in the post, this has been a long time coming it seems. Whereas
in the past I was tempted many times to join a LD weekend, it has been off
putting in recent years when seeing the huge amount of entries (both to join
and to even begin going through all entries, though busy work and family life
is a blocking factor as well, I admit).

Of course, this popularity is a promising thing and offers a lot of growth
opportunities, but it's good they're taking some time off to get organized.
Looking forward to seeing what happens in December.

